# Good 5.1 speakers



## parimal (Oct 26, 2005)

I was looking for Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers here in Mumbai. But it seems no single dealer is having them (not even Rashi). Could you guys plzzzz tell me where I can get these speakers..?? Or else recommend me some other speakers with reasonable price. My opts are-
1.Altec Lansing VS3151R
2.Altec Lansing 251
3.Creative Inspire 5200


----------



## cvvikram (Oct 27, 2005)

go in this order.....

Logitech Z 5500 <<Altec Lansing VS3151-R<<Creative Inspire 5200


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 27, 2005)

parimal said:
			
		

> I was looking for Logitech X-530 5.1 speakers here in Mumbai. But it seems no single dealer is having them (not even Rashi). Could you guys plzzzz tell me where I can get these speakers..?? Or else recommend me some other speakers with reasonable price. My opts are-
> 1.Altec Lansing VS3151R
> 2.Altec Lansing 251
> 3.Creative Inspire 5200



Among those AL 251, VS3151. Dont bother going for the logitech if you can get these.


----------



## mohit (Oct 27, 2005)

why dont u try the altec lansing gt 5051 r ? they are amazing .......


----------



## goobimama (Oct 29, 2005)

The creative 5200 is better than the altec 251. Don't know about the other altec though...


----------

